# Banned to the man fort are my pipes in danger.?



## labsix (May 16, 2008)

So here is a hypothetical, sort of.. Lets say a friend of mine has gotten into pipes.. and started to build his pipe collection a bit.. The wife says no way are these stupid pipes staying in this house, keep them out in the garage with the rest of your junk.. So he has to keep his small collection out in his little domain of the home.. and thats fine with him except that it gets hot out in the garage and he does not know if the heat.. well over 100 sometimes, will end up hurting his pipes.. and if there is a way he should keep them out there that will be better for them.. say something other than in a pipe rack up on a shelf above his work bench next to a little sign that says whipped.. 

Any thoughts would be helpful.. 

Thanks:cb


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh man! That is so wrong!!


----------



## jadorm (Jun 3, 2008)

does she park her car in your man cave? buy a flag and start claiming territory.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Gentlemen we need to perform an immediate intervention here! Who is this poor soul labsix? We've got to save him quickly or he'll be lost. This Satanic Wench is obviously an evil that cannot be underestimated so we must proceed carefully...


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

I´d start throwing out her stuff and see at what point she follows it...

Honestly, is this respectful of her? ....No! If she can´t respect and accept this person, Maybe they need to talk it over.


----------



## bige610 (Jul 1, 2008)

my pipe colletion is banashed to the garage as well. i dont mind. i like spending time in my man cave. half of it is work out equipment and the other half is homebrew equipment and a living room like setup


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

I appreciate not wanting smoke in the house(new baby around here and all) but I would not allow the banishment of articles so important to me. Unless you're not paying anything. Then you are screwed.
This person(you) doesn't have a closet? A shelf? A dresser drawer for the love of Pete!?
I have spent WAYYYYYY too much money on pipes and such to have them fry out in the garage.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Whose name is on the goll-danged mailbox? This whole "self-righteous wives who hate their houses being stunk up and whoop up on (my friends) pipes" thing has got to come to a screeching halt. There is more at risk here than pipes.

What's the point? Even if the pipes are in the shed, your friends clothes and breath will still stink of burned pipe tobacco when he reenters his abode. Better tell him to change his clothes out there, too. And to bleach his tongue before coming back in the house. WTF. Wives. If Mrs. Moo ever finds out this is a public forum _I'll_ be living in the garage.

Tell your friend to start roasting coffee at home and french pressing good brew for her every morning. After a while he will be able to bend her will to suit his own devices.


----------



## maboman (Feb 27, 2008)

I think it's time for your "friend" to grow a pair.

Sorry to be blunt.

Maboman p


----------



## bige610 (Jul 1, 2008)

is it really that bad to keep the pipes in the garage. I have my garage set up like a living room and have a cabinet that holds all my pipes. My wife didnt kick me out in the garage i set it up for myself. I can move them inside if that is important i just really like it outside becuase i get to have evertying in one spot. I think the question is what can happen if the pipes are outside in the garage.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

I am not sure 100 degree temp could hurt the pipe but you can forget about any long term storage of tobacco. I am not sure how fast the heat will affect it but I would probably only keep a few weeks worth at a time.

I am not sure I would even want to smoke a pipe in your friend's situation. What would be the fun in it?

The thing is it is not her house it is their house. I smoke my pipe in the house because unlike a cigar it doesn't produce enough smoke to bother my wife. I can smoke a cigar in my den if I am careful but more often than not I take it outside.

It sounds like they have problems that run deeper than just smoking a pipe. If it was just the pipe I would say he should just live with it but it is doubtful that is the case. I think pipe smoking is the least of his problems.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't smoke in the house...not because I'm not allowed to but because I also don't want the house smelling of pipe. I like smoking outside or in the garage...I'm in my element then. If I could build a dedicated ventillated smoking room inside then that would be great..but no money for that. I keep my pipes in the house (basement) where the smell does not carry over into the other rooms and offend those that have not chosen this activity for themselves.

Perhaps you (or your "friend") need a closed cabinet that can store your pipes. Perhaps an open box of baking soda left in the cabinet will be enough to deodorize any smells.

I wouldn't worry about the pipes being affected by warm weather. Up here in Canada, I have to worry about the cold weather...and smoking a cold pipe creates a lot of moisture!!


----------



## dartplayer1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Well to try to answer your question he (you) could put an AC unit out the side wall of the garage or even one of the units that have both heat and AC.

Then when she see's the cost of that she just might say well the pipes can stay.


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

Id honestly ask for a seldomly used closet or drawer. Hell, buy a cheap set of drawers and keep them in the back room, away from her if you think the garage wont work out.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Most of my pipes stay in my garage all the time even thought they don't have to. That is just where I smoke them so it seems easiest to leave them there. I live in Atlanta so I am sure my garage gets over 100°F in the Summer. I haven't had any adverse effects from leaving them there. The only thing I think heat could even affect would be the stems and they have to get pretty hot to melt. Much hotter than my garage gets I am sure. I have heard of stems melting in hot cars, but car dashboards get a lot hotter than a garage. And the bowl is meant to have fire in it so what is 100°F going to do to it?


----------



## bige610 (Jul 1, 2008)

i live in illinois so it averages about 80 in the summer. i guess i could bring my tobacco inside but i just like having it in the garage. my garage is insulated so it doesnt get too bad in there. I would smoke inside but my wife is pregnant and we also want to sell the house soon. easier if you dont have any oders to hide.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

labsix said:


> ...and if there is a way he should keep them out there that will be better for them...


If the garage gets cold in winter take care to warm them carefully before lighting up - cold pipes crack.

Oh yeah. Be totally mouseproof. Mouse damage on a favorite pipe would be REALLY hard to forget.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

While I too am expected to smoke either outside or in the garage I put my foot down and demanded the right to proudly display my pipes and cigars in the house. So there they sit in all their glory for all to see -- just so long as you happen to be inside the broom closet that's under the stairwell. But it's a tricked out broom closet I tell ya.

I wouldn't worry too much about pipes stored in the garage but I sure wouldn't want by tobacco stashed out there.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

To be honest I would rather not smoke than to smoke inside. For some reason being outside when it's quiet and still, all but the critters; is what adds many nuances to the smoke. I have to admit that I am blessed with good weather year round as I currently on the central coast of CA. I would see how some of you the northern states spend alot of time indoors.

As for the pipe storage i think she's making a mountain out of a mole hill like most everyone else here, but I would have to say most of our opinions are probally tainted a bit.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

This is just so foreign to me. My father's pipes were always on display in the family room and I keep mine in my den. They are pretty why wouldn't they be on display? I can understand hiding the butt ugly cobs but the briars and the meers? No way.

Almost every room in our house has at least my footprint in it by way of some decoration/piece of furniture. My study and den have a wife footprint.


----------



## labsix (May 16, 2008)

Hey all thanks for the input but just to clear things up a bit.. Its not me.. My pipes are stored in a closet in my office, until I find an apartment I can keep them in.. the LANDLORD made sure to burn me on that one after an unannounced entry into the apartment.. but my things are safe and sound and I work seven days a week so No worries there.. The someone actually happens to be three people.. two guys that have asked this question of me on my youtube channel and the main character with the whipped sign is my poor cousin.. he is in Ohio and man does he have it bad.. Here it goes.. Yes she parks her car in the Garage, yes he pays the bills she does not work.. she is difficult.. NO he can not have them on display, he has been told its HER house.. he can not have them in a closet, hidden somewhere or tucked away.. She was a smoker when they met has since quit and he has always smoked cigarettes and picked up a pipe two months ago to quit one for the other thinking she would like it better.. He quit the cigs and loves the pipes but she just thinks.. well lets not even get started on what she thinks.. Point is.. no ANYTHING inside any part of the home.. Garage is detached so its his for the most part, work shop, beer fridge chair and TV.. He is fine with it and never smoked inside anyway as they have kids but he is worried about the pipes being affected by the cold in winter and heat in summer.. So I guess the main question is how can the pipes be protected from the elements in a garage that will get hot... the guy out west has the most to worry about with that.. but all are going to get hot.. and then my cousin will have to deal with freezing temps.. I had not even thought about Mice or rats.. My cousin was thinking about an old unplugged fridge for his tobacco.. not sure about the other guys.. I suggested a large cooler with the pipes kept inside so as to insulate them.. guess the idea of showing them off is just out of the question.. unless he wants to leave the cooler inside to put his feet on as a private joke.. So with those things in mind.. how would you protect your investment.. 

Thanks again..


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Seriously..... the wife and I would have to have a heart to heart on that one. Actually sounds like a LOT of talking needs to go on in that household.

Just keep the pipes wrapped in some pipe socks or hand towels and in a sealed(maybe insulated) container.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I'd tell her to shut her mouth. If I wanted to be treated like a child I'd move in with my sister (who might actually have quite a bit in common with your friend's wife). Then I'd tell her if she didn't like it I would find my own house to live in and she could start paying her own bills. Basically what was said before "grow a pair". Sheesh!


----------



## jadorm (Jun 3, 2008)

it sounds like she doesnt want the pipes in the house because it would remind her of the good ole days when she smoked instead of the caffienated highstrungness of her life today. I would insulate the garage or go back to cigarettes until her will broke. hopefully the pipe will look like the lesser of 2 evils to her then or she'll leave and good riddance.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

As an answer to the question - no, temp is not going to kill his pipes. Pipes are just wood - treat it the same as you would a nice piece of furniture.

Heat under 100* is not going to hurt a pipe.... in some cases, some sun and heat is probably good for keeping a pipe dry. Obviously, too much direct sun, dash of a car, 125* heat is not good for anything.

As for cold, if you can avoid moisture and drastic changes in temperature, this is not a problem either.

I would advise him to stick to cheaper estates and cobs, until his situation improves.


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

My girlfriend finds my pipe hobby "cute"

I wonder if she'll say the same thing when we move in together :r:r


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

These probs cant be solved with less than a bitchectomy I´m afraid...?


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Emjaysmash said:


> Id honestly ask for a seldomly used closet or drawer. Hell, buy a cheap set of drawers and keep them in the back room, away from her if you think the garage wont work out.


I use the closet in the spare bedroom that doesn't even have a bed in it. Tell her that the rest of the house is hers and all that you want is just that closet and see what she says.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

I think I will stick with my previous advice. Buy tobacco as needed. I'd probably store it in a thermos that was itself stored in a cooler. I would buy a digital thermometer that had max highs and lows and try to gauge if additional cooling is needed on hot days. With that much insulation you may keep the temp swings to a manageable level. I think with the tobacco in the thermos if you put an ice pack in the cooler itself it may keep the tobacco from ever really getting cold but I am really guessing here.

I think the pipes are okay if they are kept away from small animals and if you warm the pipe in your hand on cold days. You really DO NOT want to store them in an airtight container. If they are stored in plastic or some other airtight container to keep away from animals definitely cut some vents.


----------



## mhailey (Dec 28, 2007)

Rolando said:


> I think I will stick with my previous advice. Buy tobacco as needed. I'd probably store it in a thermos that was itself stored in a cooler. I would buy a digital thermometer that had max highs and lows and try to gauge if additional cooling is needed on hot days. With that much insulation you may keep the temp swings to a manageable level. I think with the tobacco in the thermos if you put an ice pack in the cooler itself it may keep the tobacco from ever really getting cold but I am really guessing here.
> 
> I think the pipes are okay if they are kept away from small animals and if you warm the pipe in your hand on cold days. You really DO NOT want to store them in an airtight container. If they are stored in plastic or some other airtight container to keep away from animals definitely cut some vents.


that's a lot of work. I would just break out my pimp hand and take back my house.

Matt


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Advice was asked on what to do with the pipes not how to be a man. Maybe this dude likes to be bossed around or maybe he needs to cowboy up I don't know.


----------



## bige610 (Jul 1, 2008)

I can answer this... NO. Women change the minute you let them into the house. or put a ring on there fingure



Cheeto said:


> My girlfriend finds my pipe hobby "cute"
> 
> I wonder if she'll say the same thing when we move in together :r:r


----------



## labsix (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the Input.. My cousin has decided to build an insulated closet in his garage with a small AC unit and a small heater for winter.. Think of it as a walk in pipe room.. She is fine with this as long as she can still get her car into the garage.. he is happy as it keeps him busy and out of the house.. As for growing a pair he would if it didn't cost him his house and kids.. and half of his pay for the next however many years.. I remember her before they got married and she is as different now as English is to Aromatics.. not sure what happened but single guys take note of that.. As for the other guys I'm passing the advice on storage in heat and cold along.. 

Thanks for the help..:tu


----------



## atfan (Mar 23, 2008)

Duct tape and large igloo cooler will solve this problem....then put the pipes wherever you like....


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

jadorm said:


> does she park her car in your man cave? buy a flag and start claiming territory.


Good call :tpd:


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

I thought marrage was a give and take, sounds like he gives and gives but she just takes.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

piperman said:


> I thought marrage was a give and take, sounds like he gives and gives but she just takes.


Yeah, I strongly believe a divorce is in order :cb We all know who your TRUE love is


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

piperman said:


> I thought marrage was a give and take, sounds like he gives and gives but she just takes.


Heard a long time ago at a tobacco shop....

Customer: I used to love pipes but then I got married and I can't smoke in my house anymore.

Tobacconist: Then is it really YOUR house?

I made a note of that.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

dmkerr said:


> Heard a long time ago at a tobacco shop....
> 
> Customer: I used to love pipes but then I got married and I can't smoke in my house anymore.
> 
> ...


I wonder if she burns fruity candels, I would have to put a stop to that.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

piperman said:


> I wonder if she burns fruity candels, I would have to put a stop to that.


My ex did. She often left them burning when she left the house and I was already at work, then got pissy when I explained the hazards. She also used to bitch about my pipes, among other things. She's not my ex for nothing!


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I don't smoke in the house, but if my wife told me where to put my pipes....that would be a good hour screaming match...for sure....seriously though, I'd spent about $500 doing up the garage with a nice cabinette, some comfortable armchairs, TV, and an air con system.


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

All i can say to your friend is ... balls .. walmart ... 99 cents ... GET A PAIR !!! :tu


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

Marriage is a give and take relationship. You give; she takes.


----------



## Gig (Sep 6, 2008)

I have my pipes and tobacco in the garage and only smoke outside as well. I don't want to stink my house with some of the english and balkan blends I smoke and i certainly don't want to share my second hand smoke with my children. Plus I have some peace and quiet out there and smoke with my faithful buddies, my 2 dogs always at my side.


----------



## gillywalker (Oct 29, 2008)

Gentlemen, a famous bus driver once said to his wife, "Let's get one thing straight right now, right here and now: a man's home is just like his ship. And I am the captain of this ship, that's what I am, you understand. You're nothing but a lowly, third-class seaman. That's all you are. Your duties are to get the mess, swab the deck and see that the captain feels good. That's all you have to do. Remember, I'm the captain and you're just a third-class seaman."

If I ever move in with my girlfriend these will be the rules in my Castle. 
:BS


----------



## Gig (Sep 6, 2008)

gillywalker said:


> Gentlemen, a famous bus driver once said to his wife, "Let's get one thing straight right now, right here and now: a man's home is just like his ship. And I am the captain of this ship, that's what I am, you understand. You're nothing but a lowly, third-class seaman. That's all you are. Your duties are to get the mess, swab the deck and see that the captain feels good. That's all you have to do. Remember, I'm the captain and you're just a third-class seaman."
> 
> If I ever move in with my girlfriend these will be the rules in my Castle.
> :BS


Love to be there when you tell her this and see the reaction and yours when she tells you where to go, priceless :r


----------

